# mk4.255/35r18.what size wheel



## rickross667 (May 12, 2009)

K guys.i have a mk4 and just bought 255/35r18 and i am determined to get them under the front..i am selling my current 7.5in wheels.

I need the the knowledge from people who have done it..what size wheel can i stuff under the front..I'm not slammed and i have 1.5in spacers all the way around..

Will roll fenders if needed

And after we figure out size..what brands are worth the money..

Need help asap.thanks


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

probably get a 18x9 et 15 wheel. Hope these are drag wheels because you will have poke...

ps, what is a "trubo"?


----------



## rickross667 (May 12, 2009)

I won't be able to get away with et 35 with 1.5" spacers?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

rickross667 said:


> I won't be able to get away with et 35 with 1.5" spacers?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


 I was thinking of replying to this sooner but there were too many unanswered questions in the OP. Figured I'd let someone else try to sort through it first. Why would you want to run those spacers? I suppose if you were willing to run spacers of any size it would give you more options of wheels you could make fit your needs but, I wouldn't necessarily try to work around a 1.5" spacer cuz that will seriously limit the options. Find wheels with the correct width and an offset that is at least the minimum needed, then think about if spacers are required to make them sit correctly. 

The et35 plus those spacers would put you at around a -3 offset and, no that won't be Ok. 

You could fit that tire size on a 18x8.5" wheel, possibly with an offset as high as +30, and possibly wouldn't even have to roll the fender lips. I've seen it done on an R32 as long as the ride height isn't too low.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Why? et35 on what width wheel? et35 + 1.5" (37mm) spacer is ridiculous...


----------



## rickross667 (May 12, 2009)

Forgot to show..rota 18x9 et35..1in spacers all the way around.. With 255 35r
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Enjoy all that rubbing and drag.


----------

